# Karolina Kurkova - Victoria's Secret - HQ 1920x1080 HDTV slomo clip



## Luna (3 Okt. 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/92011744/karolina_kurkova_VS_12-4-2007_slomo.avi


----------



## Tokko (4 Okt. 2008)

Das ist ja mal ein Augenschmaus....:drip:

Vielen Dank Luna.


----------



## Zuckerhut (25 Nov. 2008)

*Mille Grazie*

KK ist nun wirklich eine Augenweide und one of my all time favorites! 
Z.


----------



## armin (25 Nov. 2008)

das ist was für die Festplatte...:thx:


----------



## criscallisen (26 März 2015)

Killing Kurkova!


----------

